# Man w/huge fish amber embossed



## glopf43 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello all. I just dug up this pretty amber bottle 9 1/2" in hight, screw-top, Owens Ill. mark on base: 4<>8. As you can see in the photo it has a great embossing of a fisherman hauling a huge fish, nice color too. Any ideas on age, company, product, value, etc.


----------



## Dirranbandi (Mar 5, 2005)

G'day

 Your bottle is a Scott's Emulsion which used Cod Liver Oil and has been discussed on previous discussion threads - https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_11916/mpage_1/key_emulsion/anchor/tm.htm#12018

 The Digger Odell website http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/1999miscel/question.htm lists the following information: 
 "Your bottle is a product of Alfred B. Scott & Samuel W. Browne, who began to manufacture Scott's Emulsion around 1876 in NYC. The famous man carrying a fish was their trademark and logo and was embossed on the bottle beginning in the 1890s. Your bottle probably dates between 1876 and 1890. By 1915 they had grown tremendously and had moved their business to New Jersey. The product was a very popular one and so the bottles are quite common and can easily be found for $3-5, slightly more with the embossed trademark. 
 Digger" .

 I have attached a copy of their 1915 Advert for your information.

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks Dirranbandi, I thought it was likely a cod liver oil product. Yummy! I dug it from a 1930s era dump. It still had a cap with lots of residue inside. Interesting smell too. I really appreciate the help...


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 6, 2005)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_16264/mpage_2/key_/tm.htm#  About 1/2 way 
 Here's My scotts emulsion, but I don't have the guts to open it...


----------



## madman (Mar 7, 2005)

heres mine these are cool bottles , even no there common  mike


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Oldshoe, I'm not afraid[]. Send it my way and I'll clean it up but then I'll want to keep it[]! I'll even pay for shipping...I've already cleaned some funky stuff out of some of my bottles; scott'a emulsion, embalming fluid, nail & shoe polish, peanut butter (about 50yr's old)[:'(]. It's always an dventure! 
   Thanks for the photo, madman!


----------



## NORG (Jul 14, 2005)

Here's some of my Scott's Emulsion's...


----------



## madman (Jul 15, 2005)

hey norg nice collection, what do you date those babys!! hey digger miester can i see a pix of the base of your bottle   mike


----------



## NORG (Jul 15, 2005)

madman, I think they're from the 1930's-1940's.

 Rob


----------



## diggermeister (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey Mike, Heres a pic of the bottom of my scotts bottle. Looks like a '4' and a '0' or '9'.


----------



## jamus (Apr 27, 2007)

The amber scott's emulsion were made after 1947 when they introduced the amber color to preserve contents.


----------



## carling (Apr 27, 2007)

About a month ago I posted photos of this one, with the original paper label.....It looks amber but the photos are before I cleaned it.  It is aqua.


----------



## carling (Apr 27, 2007)

close up....


----------



## Jet Coaster Fan (Mar 6, 2011)

WOW! Yesterday I found a clear one of those with a screw type lid in the third dump at the farm.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 6, 2011)

Check those Lime & Soda bottles. There was a report of a backward S. I've never seen one outside an old "Bottle News" magazine but you never know.


----------

